# International Fish Street - Ebay seller



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

We just bought 2 nano co2 diffusers from them since I recently broke my only other one. I'm usually a little leary buying from anyone on ebay that doesn't have 100% feedback because I've been burned in the past. We did this time however because they were reasonably priced and shipping was not that outrageous coming from Hong Kong. I expected it to take a good 2 weeks to get the diffusers but they arrived today. The packing was *excellent, *neither were broken. 

They have a ton of equipment and such for aquariums! 

International Fish Street

Just thought I'd let y'all know they're worth a look!


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

those prices are very cheap, but obviously you gotta wonder about the quality.

and how about a regulator for 49.99?? the price is right, wonder who will be the first to make the plunge?


----------



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

aquanut415 said:


> those prices are very cheap, but obviously you gotta wonder about the quality.
> 
> and how about a regulator for 49.99?? the price is right, wonder who will be the first to make the plunge?


 
Not sure about that one....

I've looked at the picture of that regulator, trying to see if I could see a brand name or something to find out about the quality of it, but the name listed on the box shows nothing when I do a google search. I doubt the quality of that regulator is comparible to what I would get from Orlando, Rex, or Sumo anyway, but yeah the price is right.

When we start looking for equipment for our 46 though, they are one of the places I will check first.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it's probably all made in asia so it's a lot cheaper than here... They're still making a profit. I wouldn't hesitate buying from asia since we're buying everything made from there anyway.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

stlfishlover said:


> Not sure about that one....
> 
> I've looked at the picture of that regulator, trying to see if I could see a brand name or something to find out about the quality of it, but the name listed on the box shows nothing when I do a google search. I doubt the quality of that regulator is comparible to what I would get from Orlando, Rex, or Sumo anyway, but yeah the price is right.
> 
> When we start looking for equipment for our 46 though, they are one of the places I will check first.


i think you misunderstood what I said. 
it looks cheap, maybe too cheap.


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> it's probably all made in asia so it's a lot cheaper than here... They're still making a profit. I wouldn't hesitate buying from asia since we're buying everything made from there anyway.


i don't think eveything made in China is crap, although it seems a whole hell of a lot if it is. we just need some brave souls to try the stuff out, and let us know about the quality of these particular items.

it seems that it would be a cool contest prize for a photo contest here at TPT or something similar. The winner could recieve a "mystery co2 regulator" and then we could get the dirt via a review after the winner tries it out.


----------



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

aquanut415 said:


> i think you misunderstood what I said.
> it looks cheap, maybe too cheap.


Nope, no misunderstanding... price is good, but without quality that doesn't mean much. In my opinion it's a good source for inexpensive needs such as a diffuser or even a drop checker if you don't want to pay $20 for one or make your own. Will I see what they have for sale when we're ready for the new set up? Yes, absolutely. Would I buy a $50 regulator of which I could not count on the quality being great? Highly unlikely.


I simply recommended it was worth a look. I got 2 glass diffusers for just under $14 shipped. They work beautifully for a great price. I cannot vouch for the rest of what they carry. As you said, someone will have to take the plunge and try it for themselves if they wish, and then let us know. :biggrin:


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I might buy the same diffuser you did :3

Do you run diy with yours?


----------



## stlfishlover (Mar 26, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> I might buy the same diffuser you did :3
> 
> Do you run diy with yours?


Yes I do. Takes a little while, as with all glass diffusers and DIY co2, to get the bubbles to appear, but it works great. This diffuser actually appears to make even tinier bubbles than the glass diffuser I used before and broke. I also got that one from Ebay but was from a seller in the US... had the little spiral of glass under the disc where the bubbles came out. Wish I had gotten this one first. The one I got this time was on sale for like .45 cents so I got 2 just in case one broke. I also like the suction cup that came with this one... it has a split where it attaches to the diffuser, makes it easier to remove the diffuser for cleaning but still keeps it securely attached to the glass when in use.


----------

